# Becoming a generator dealer



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Given a choice, I'd prefer Kohlers. I'm not a dealer, but my supplier is.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

SparksNY said:


> Anybody here an authorized dealer of any manufacturer? I was thinking of Generac but I've talked to a few dealers who have been seeing a number of quality control problems with their units. I've had a few myself (oil leaks for one). What brands are some of you guys installing? Any recommendations?


I'm not an EC nor have I installed any generators but I'll still jump in with some observations about some issues I've read.

1) Fuel. Most HO's will need substantial upgrades or whole new sources to provide enough fuel for the generator to function.

2) Plumbers/gasfitters. Because of the fuel issues *count* on sharing a good bit of your profits on these sub contractors before you have a complete job. get in tight with one who can survey the need and quote YOU a reliable price before you bid the whole job.

2a) Fuel oil or LP suppliers. Same same.

3) Distributors. These people are NOT your friends. Their salesmen envision a market saturation of 70% (I just made up that #) and will blow smoke up your skirts about the 'deeper discounts' when volume increases.

Until you do enough volume that you can inventory enough to not need a distributor you'll remain one more schmuck EC to them. Then they'll be your competition.

4) Factories. Even the best and most supportive are more focused on the next sales (you've already bought, right?). 

5) Rigging. Are you set up to do it?

6) Customers. They can't be relied on to stop at Jiffy Lube every few months to change the oil in their cars. Are they going to actually do the maintenance needed? Try explaining warranty issues 8 months from now.

Otherwise it's a up and coming marketing/sales niche. Go for it!


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

Generac Guardian. Briggs and Stratton. They are both very common here. Maybe because they make them here? I've never heard of problems with either, but then I just install them and leave.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

We are generac and Carrier. We have a boom truck (crane) for setting the genset and are certified to install gas tanks and fuel lines. We also have a couple guys factory trained to do warranty work and maint.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

The last company I worked for was a Generac dealer. They started out installing for a large Home Crapo. In NJ you don't have to be a licensed plumber to install gas piping, anyone can pull a permit and have it inspected, so it was installed by apprentices. They used mostly the CSST stuff and it always looked like hell to me. When I complained to my BA about the boss having apprentices doing this work, he sid it was good experience for them. I thought every job I went too looked horrible but I'm deviating from the original post here. One of the guys and the boss were factory certified and the company did many installs per year and a huge amount of warranty repair. They units had numerous problems and the tech service didn't always have the answers. They had several problem units and never ran right the three years I was there. One of the services they sold was services contracts they gave annual service and a discounted labor rate on repairs. It was a money maker.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Interesting thing. We have a local medium sized motor/transformer rewind shop, who also distributes some of the more accepted generator brands - Kohler, Onan . . .

A while ago I brought in a sick Generac generator. "Oh, a Genjunk, we don't service those".

A few years later he took on Generac, then proudly proclaimed in his ads "We are now a Generac distributor!"

Moral of this story - You must support whomever you sign on with.

BTW - my Generac was not so good.

Best Wishes Everyone in 2008


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> BTW - my Generac was not so good.


Thanks, I'll file that away in the memory banks. I have a small Coleman with a Techumseh motor on it to use on job sites. 6400 if I remember right. That is one hard starting hunk of junk. It's like a treadmill workout to get that thing to start when the temp is below 50. The factory pretty much told me to jump in the lake when I emailed them about the problem. I'll dump it this summer in the warm weather and buy something more reliable.


----------



## nakulak (Dec 10, 2007)

kohler's got the right stuff


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Generarc ???? **squeaking my ear ** 


Huh ?? :hammer: the smaller units they gave me tons of headaches Oil leaks is one of them and service and get parts that really kinda ticked me off  .,, 

the last one one comuster got really ready to read me a riot act to me and all i did change the whole unit went with Cummins/Onan unit after that no more issue with it.

other brand is better than the stupid Generarc what the heck been using a nonstandard parts and try to ask for tech centre forrrrrrrrggggggggget it.


sorry be so negitve but i am not in sweet mood when i heard word " Generarc " kinda a tabbo to me 

Merci, Marc


----------



## Megawatt (Dec 19, 2007)

Dealer for Kohler here. Can't compete with Generac's prices, but a far better unit. If it's tire kickers You are dealing with, don't waste Your time trying to sell Them a Kohler, they won't understand until later.
I have had Calls asking Me to service the Generac units....seems everyone vanished after the installation was completed.
Not sure about Home Chepo, but Slowes sells Generac units....drive around to the back of the store and a big ol' Kohler is sitting there poised for action !:thumbup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

jrclen said:


> Thanks, I'll file that away in the memory banks. I have a small Coleman with a Techumseh motor on it to use on job sites. 6400 if I remember right. That is one hard starting hunk of junk. It's like a treadmill workout to get that thing to start when the temp is below 50. The factory pretty much told me to jump in the lake when I emailed them about the problem. I'll dump it this summer in the warm weather and buy something more reliable.


For a small portable Hondas are great.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Megawatt said:


> Dealer for Kohler here....drive around to the back of the store and a big ol' Kohler is sitting there poised for action



I think one of you guys needs to throw a lasso 'round this guy and bring him back to your stable.

Welcome Megawatt,

Always good to have someone from the other side of the counter around.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Generac is always sending me info and pestering me about being a dealer,but I've not bitten so far. I have a honda 8500 "portable" which has given good service. I always let some one else load that on the truck though. Too heavy for one man. Have installed 2 generac systems and neither one has given me any problems but after a year was up I pretty much told them they were on their own. Good pricing though. Installed a kohler unit 15years ago and never did have a call about it.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

What about a good interconnect generator panel for desired circuits off generator?


----------



## Megawatt (Dec 19, 2007)

http://www.gen-tran.com/eshop/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=3028

Simple & effective. Most Home Owners purchase the portable generator, then look to have it connected to their homes service. This type is easy to install, & fairly resonable in price.


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

Megawatt said:


> http://www.gen-tran.com/eshop/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=3028
> 
> Simple & effective. Most Home Owners purchase the portable generator, then look to have it connected to their homes service. This type is easy to install, & fairly resonable in price.


That'll work. I am seeing more and more of this type work on homes.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I have represented several manufacturers in the past. (distributor) Mainly motors and drives. If your question is concerning the business aspect then I can give some advice.
Cost/support and availability is what drives the people that want to be distributors and authorized service centers. The best prices are afforded to stocking distributors. Inventory is what gives you the most leverage. Unless you are willing to shell out some bucks for a simple inventory (manufacturers will give you a list of recommended purchases) you will not get the best price. Yes, you buy the equipment first. That is how you make the most profit, and get the best multipliers on factory orders. 
You should see what your multipliers are for "stocking" and "factory orders" before you decide. In my business we stocked for three motor and drive manufacturers and ordered from everyone. Anything that was in my warehouse provided the most profit. 
I can understand the difficulty with generators as you are not selling 50 or more per a day. You also need to know what the multiplier for parts will be. This is where you will make the most profit in percent. Parts, Parts, and Parts. You can sell parts to your competition at a mark up if you are getting the best possible price from the manufacturer. But if you don't stock the equipment you will be on a even playing field with the others in your area. Not good. You will have to find another way to mark up the equipment. Find out what the competition is selling and look elsewhere, or if you can absorb the intial outlay of cash, you can beat the competition at their own game. You can get a better price than they do. 
Make absolutely sure that you have 100% access to the manufacturers support and engineering staff 24-7. Have a fast way to get the equipment from point A to point B. Nothing worse than an eager customer and you can't get what you need for a few days. They walk. 
Talk to the generator manufacturers not their distributors. You don't want to be third party, you want to be first party......Good luck.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I would not consider any unit that operates at 3600 RPM. Most of the Generacs fit in that category.

Only the "good" ones have dual windings, and operate at 1800 RPM. Costs more initially, but are better holding up in the long run.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I agree completely. 1200RPM is even better. Generators are like motors, the more poles (slower speed), the more iron. The more iron, the less voltage dip while starting a motor. 

Less known; pitch makes a difference as well. In an oversimplified nutshell, this is the ratio of the length of the stator versus the length of the rotor. It's usually expressed as a fraction, though it can be a percentage also. 

Alot of specs call for 2/3 pitch, as it tends to cancel out harmonics. This is important when the load is a distorted waveform. Like VFDs, electronic soft-starts, HID lighting, switching power supplies, etc. Most 3PH gens are 2/3 these days. The downside is more voltage dip during a start surge.

Since most gens these days will run A/C units, voltage dip will be an issue. Even if the gen is grossly oversized, the lights will still dim when the A/C starts. This can be mitigated to some degree, (by carefully choosing the gen) but not completely.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

micromind said:


> I agree completely. 1200RPM is even better. Generators are like motors, the more poles (slower speed), the more iron. The more iron, the less voltage dip while starting a motor.
> Less known; pitch makes a difference as well. .


I have an aftermarket gasoline 7500 with a Honda engine, which powers my home in a tight. He worked well till his low oil sensor died. The sensor is buried in the bowels of the engine, more than I wanted to repair, and thus by-passed that sensor. 
Note to Heloise: never by-pass _any sensor anywhere _unless you are willing to assume the responsibility.

This is the second Honda engine of which I have first hand knowledge, because of problem$.

Those little Honda 'campsite whisper quiet throw aways' are great . . .

Guess everything is similar to our work - the origional purchase price is an ECs base contract, anything else is a 'change order' 

I like the 1200rpm idea. Need to Google it. The 'fast ones' beat themselves to death. Always thought 'slow' equaled diesel.

That 1200 rpm and pitch must be germain only to commercial units, not the cheep jobsite/HO units?

Best Wishes Everyone in 2008


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> I like the 1200rpm idea. Need to Google it. The 'fast ones' beat themselves to death. Always thought 'slow' equaled diesel.
> 
> That 1200 rpm and pitch must be germain only to commercial units, not the cheep jobsite/HO units?
> 
> Best Wishes Everyone in 2008


 
Close engough but really the 1200 rpm and slower is found with *much* larger natrual gas and diesel engine and some med size generator do have that " slow " speed feature but it will cost more upfront but more common used for constant running units where some area don't have uility power supply so they ran it own power plants for that.

kinda OT but pretty much parallel to this one. IIRC one shopping complex did ran on generator power for quite few years that statement came from the magaizne called " _Diesel Progress _" they did mention about that one.

but for other area where they ran the large diesel engine natural gas fired engines some big one can run much as 40,000 contuitus running time before a overhaul required.

This veido will show what a 900 RPM diesel sound like and run http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VN46rVyTD0&feature=related

Merci, Marc


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I guess I should remember the context of the original post a little better. 

The smallest permanently installed gen I've ever connected was around 50KVA, usually they run 500 to 2000. Slow speed and pitch would only apply to big units, such as these. 

Just for basic info, in my experience, the older (before VFDs were common) Caterpillar gens were usually higher pitch than the others. The reason being that most rock crushing, asphalt plants, etc. already had Cat equipment, so they bought Cat gens as well. The only thing these gens ever did was start and run motors. Sometimes rather large ones. Cat knew this, and designed their gens accordingly.


----------



## SparksNY (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I wasn't too impressed with the way Generac handled my most recent problem. Major oil leak (unit only 6 months old) caused the unit to shut down on low oil, after this occured the poco power comes back on at partial voltage and completely smoked one of the solenoids on the ats. Smoke literally billowing out of the box and the conduit. Major disaster in the customers eyes. Being that I'm not a dealer (bought from HD for a friend of the family) I wasn't allowed to repair the unit nor would they replace it. Still waiting for the dealer to repair. The dealer seems to be a good egg so I'm optimistic. The first dealer that we called, immediately upon hearing the problem, over the phone, tells my customer that I must've wired it wrong, that's when we called someone else. That should be a topic in itself, bashing a guy without even seeing the job, how unproffesional is that? He knows he had the upper hand and was fully willing to exploit his position, a real jerk. Sorry bout the rant.


----------



## Ani Natekar (Jul 12, 2010)

wow, this is quite an interesting read.

(I just joined here, greetings to all)


----------



## hotwire1955 (Jan 27, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> The last company I worked for was a Generac dealer. They started out installing for a large Home Crapo. In NJ you don't have to be a licensed plumber to install gas piping, anyone can pull a permit and have it inspected, so it was installed by apprentices. They used mostly the CSST stuff and it always looked like hell to me. When I complained to my BA about the boss having apprentices doing this work, he sid it was good experience for them. I thought every job I went too looked horrible but I'm deviating from the original post here. One of the guys and the boss were factory certified and the company did many installs per year and a huge amount of warranty repair. They units had numerous problems and the tech service didn't always have the answers. They had several problem units and never ran right the three years I was there. One of the services they sold was services contracts they gave annual service and a discounted labor rate on repairs. It was a money maker.[/
> Found out from the construction official that gas piping is not considered plumbing work,it does have to be inspected but you don't need to be licensed.


----------

